# After years of trying Gibsons...



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Up to this point I've probably auditioned 30-40 Gibson acoustics and didn't like one. I'd say that 25 were downright horrible.

Today we encountered the black sheep of the family, a brand new Dove that was quite amazing.

I think I might have peer pressured Mr. David Severson into getting himself a Gibson to accompany his Taylor GSR. 9kkhhd


----------



## aloysius (Feb 15, 2009)

> Up to this point I've probably auditioned 30-40 Gibson acoustics and didn't like one. I'd say that 25 were downright horrible.


Just had a conversation with two people the other day, between the three of us, we had tried a total of 2 Gibson acoustics that we liked. I'm not sure what it is, but I completely agree, they don't feel right. 

Just my opinion though, I have a friend who loves his Gibson acoustic that I find uncomfortable and harsh sounding. 

michael


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Its funny*

I have never had much luck over all of these years with Gibson Jumbo's and some of the dreads, its always been a miss more then a hit and always walk past them in stores.Ship


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff and I went a tried quite a few acoustics. including Taylor, Martin and Gibson..Almost all were duds. But the Gibson Dove stood out. I was impressed how individual notes sounded more articulate, it also is more percussive. I hopefully can pick it up today if the roads are good

Cheers


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I picked up this 60's Southern Jumbo in a Calgary music store in 1973 in a straight trade for a year old J50 and have had it ever since. It has a big, fat mellow tone with just the right amount of high end sparkle(IMHO :smile: YMMV) and plays like a dream. Just wish I had time to play it more.


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

It's funny you mention that.

I've tried many high end acoustics at different times over the last few years looking for 'that one'.

Martin, Gibson, and Taylor mainly.

The only one that really spoke to me and said "here I am", was a Gibson J-45 Rosewood.
I was in my local shop trying some acoustics and they had just gotten a few new Gibsons in. I tried 3 of them and nothing. I picked this one up and immediately liked it. I ended up buying it and it's by far the nicest acoustic I've had over 35 years of playing. Sounds fabulous and plays like a dream.

Weird isn't it, how you can play a number of very similar guitars and one just works for you.

I did play a Martin D28H at Long & Mcquade's in Halifax a couple of months ago that was very good as well. 
I probably should have bought it in hindsight. Not that I've played a ton of them, but it's really the only Martin I've ever played that I would have considered buying.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I once purchased a nice but rather ill-kept B20 (I think that's the student level from a billion years ago). Nasty adjustable saddle in molded plastic bridge, malfunctioning machine heads, rough frets. Once we replaced the bridge with ebony, saddle with bone, modern machine heads, fret dressing, etc, it played and sounded fantastic, especially in DADGAD. If I hadn't already had some nice small shop guitars, I would have kept it.

One of my adult students has a lovely new-ish cutaway Gibson (maybe a "Songwriter" or whatever) that sounds terrific, even up the neck where I often find they get shrill. Sweet axe.

It seems to me that Gibsons are like most makes inasmuch as it's necessary to play several of a particular model to get one that speaks to you. They might not have the seemingly universal appeal that other makes enjoy, I don't know, but that's not necessarily bad, just different.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Up to this point I've probably auditioned 30-40 Gibson acoustics and didn't like one. I'd say that 25 were downright horrible.


Even though I've just bought a pretty expensive Gibson, I sort of agree with you. Actually, I've auditioned a lot of acoustic guitars recently priced between $1-3K and I would say that applies to all the major brands. I don't know why they are so inconsistent but I wouldn't spend a lot of money buying a guitar that I cannot play first.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Mr. Severson sounds tickled pink now that he got it home. Hopefully pics and clips are to follow.

:smile:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I really like this guitar I did a blind strum test with the wife between the Gibson Dove and my Taylor GSR...The Gibson won! I will post clips tomorrow.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

With a factory product, you always have the opportunity for extremes at either end of the Bell.

With the single builder, the bell curve simply does not apply. I've played two modern Gibsons that I thought were good guitars. One was a J-45 custom and the other was a AJ. But they were both very good. As per the above statement I've played many disappointing Gibsons, but this is true of modern Martin, Taylor, Larrivee, Gibson, Guild, etc.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

*Gibson Dove Pictures*


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Pretty*

Very nice Dave, but it sounds like Jeff maybe a bad influence on you, so next time come out to the west coast and we'll look around out here and see if we can't tempt you some more ( okay my bad ) time for some recordings guys and lets here what she sounds like.Ship


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

*Gibson Dove Clip*

Here's a short noodley clip:

http://members.shaw.ca/groovekitchn3/pic/gibson.mp3

Cheers


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Is this one maple back & sides? Something about the sound suggested that to me...

Like the J-45 SteveS mentioned, my favourite Gibson acoustic has RW back & sides...mine's an AJ however. I've also tried dozens of Gibson acoustics over the years and really only fell in love with two - the AJ and a '62 SJ very much like the one Big_Daddy has pictured here.

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup..maple back and sides. The more I play it the more I'm starting to enjoy it


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

lovely guitar, there have only been a handful of gibson acoustics that truly WOWed me over the years, but the ones that did were phenomenal!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I really should have just bought it Saturday. Now I'm kicking myself.

Well I guess I'll start another 10 year long search for a good Gibson...


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I really should have just bought it Saturday. Now I'm kicking myself.
> 
> Well I guess I'll start another 10 year long search for a good Gibson...


HeHe:smile:


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> Here's a short noodley clip:
> 
> http://members.shaw.ca/groovekitchn3/pic/gibson.mp3
> 
> Cheers



That sounds a bit like mine only a little 'deeper' and a bit janglier (sorry, is that a word?). 

Hard to tell 100% from the clip. Sounds great though. Big, full sound.

Very nice playing!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

SteveS said:


> That sounds a bit like mine only a little 'deeper' and a bit janglier (sorry, is that a word?).
> 
> Hard to tell 100% from the clip. Sounds great though. Big, full sound.
> 
> Very nice playing!


What strings are you using on yours? I'm using elixir phosphor bronze lights..Your bang on about the jangle. I love the jangle


----------



## SteveS (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm using D'Addario Medium Phospher Bronze on mine.

I've tried a few different ones but keep coming back to these.

They sound very nice on this particular guitar.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

whatcha nose, I done jus learnded sumpin' new.

Every Hummingbird I ever remember seeing (real or offshore copy) had a burst top and dark body like this one. I always thought that was what a Hummingbird was. Never occurred to me that it might come any other way, such as with a clear top like yours.

Many people, myself included, have stayed away from Gibson acoustics because we have never heard one who's sound matched it's price, (if it had any sound that is). There is a lengthy thread over at AGF about a comment made by a well known Gibson guitarist who thinks modern builders are hurting the industry. As all threads do this one has taken a few twist and turns. Several of the posters see it now as another Gibson bashing rant. Funny how sooo many people who would love to own a Gibson don't. And when ever they speak out about the reasons why they get labelled "Gibson Bashers". I guess the same can be said about Martin, (another maker that I don't get) Fender or which ever manufacture you wish to pick.

I say, if a guitar speaks to you, GET IT! 'Cause if'n you don't, some one else will. :smile:
If it doesn't then move on. There'll be another one come along before you know it.

Enjoy the new toy.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

I've always had a hard-on for a Gibson J200 but at the price (4-5 grand) it's a very hard purchase. I opted for a Boucher dread and never looked back. I think that most guitarists feel they need the "name" brand in order to elevate their play. Of course it's total nonsense and most would be better off buying from a smaller guitar builder who is much more likely to put extra time, effort and quality into their work. I own 2 Taylors so I can attest to their quality and great playability - but I bought them second hand and would not pay regular price for one. Martins are great guitars undoubtedly but your gonna pay an extra 20% just for the name on the headstock. It's simple supply and demand folks. The big dogs know their stuff will sell so they can "inflate" and mass produce. You buy from a smaller, but highly reputable, manufacturer and your gonna a get a better guitar 9/10 times. 
Like most people I find Gibsons to be a bit of a toss up. I really like the J200s and the J45s but I think they're overpriced (j45 especially). I would never buy one online - without playing first. 
My advice to buyers is never get hooked on a name - get hooked on the sound, feel and craftsmanship. Like Stephen said - if it says buy me - you know you've found it.


----------

